# (root) Perdida de contraseña de root (abierto)

## JotaCE

Pensemos por un momento que tengo un sistemas linux (no necesariamente Gentoo) del cual no conosco la password del usuario root.

Necesito entonces entrar en ese sistema y cambiar la contraseña de root para poder administrarlo.

Podria entrar a este sistema con un esquema similiar al de la instación y cambiar la constraseña de root ?

```
# swapon /dev/sda2

# mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

# mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

# mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

# cd /mnt/gentoo

# cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

# mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

# source /etc/profile

# export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

# passwd

# exit

cdimage ~# cd

cdimage ~# umount /mnt/gentoo/boot  /mnt/gentoo/dev /mnt/gentoo/proc /mnt/gentoo

cdimage ~# reboot
```

----------

## Stolz

Sí puedes, sin necesidad de repetir todos los pasos que para la instalación de Gentoo. Tan solo necesitas una distribución de Linux, cualquiera vale, el único requisito es que el kernel esté compilado para la misma arquitectura que la del sistema al que quieres cambiar la contraseña. No hace falta que sea un LiveCD/USB, puedes conectar el disco duro a tu ordenador si te resulta más cómodo.

Los únicos pasos que necesitas:

```
mount /dev/ROOT /mnt/foo

chroot /mnt/foo /bin/bash

passwd

exit

umount /mnt/foo
```

Siendo /dev/ROOT la ruta al dispositivo que contiene la partición / del Linux cuya contraseña quieres cambiar

----------

## pelelademadera

exacto. bootea un live, monta el / y las particiones del sistema (/etc es fundamental) en cuestion, haces un chroot, y listo passwd cambia el pass, salis, desmontas, y booteas tranka.

lo podes hacer con cuanto usuario se te ocurra.

de mas esta decir que con solo cambiar la de root, una vez que booteas, podes hacerlo

----------

## JotaCE

Muchas gracias Stolz y pelelademadera voy a probarlo y estoy seguro que funcionará

Ahora mi pregunta es : que comando puedo usar para obtener una lista de los usuarios a este equipo ?

Gracias de antemano

----------

## pelelademadera

si no me equivoco los users son id>1000

el fichero /etc/passwd te da la lista de todo

 *Quote:*   

> pelo:x:1000:1004::/home/pelo:/bin/bash
> 
> mysql:x:60:60:added by portage for mysql-community:/dev/null:/sbin/nologin
> 
> cron:x:16:16:added by portage for cronbase:/var/spool/cron:/sbin/nologin
> ...

 

fijate que tengo especificado x es que requiere pass, y 1000:1004 eso es lo que tenes que mirar. hay alguno ams canchero en esto que seguro que te da mejor mano que yo

----------

## JotaCE

Que deberia hacer para lograr lo mismo si el sistema es LVM2 ? no se trata como una particion normal ext3 ?   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## edgar_uriel84

¿¿¿Ya no sirve aquel famoso método en el que iniciabas la computadora y cambiabas la línea de GRUB agregando la opción "single"??? Entonces te regresaba un sistema iniciado con root y sin pedir password XD. La única condición era que GRUB no tuviera password. Si sigue funcionando informe por favor.

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Que deberia hacer para lograr lo mismo si el sistema es LVM2 ? no se trata como una particion normal ext3 ?
> 
> 

 

Es practiamente lo mismo, pero activando antes el sistema LVM:

- Comprobar que este cargado el modulo "dm-mod", si no lo esta pues cargarlo.

- Escanear a ver que particiones LVM hay "vgscan".

- Activar las particiones LVM "vgchange -a y"

Ya puedes montar las particiones normalmente, solo que estaran en "/dev/nombre_del_vg/particion" o "/dev/mapper/nombre_del_vg-particion".

Para mas info: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/lvm2.xml

Salu2.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@mimaquina ~ $ cat /etc/passwd
> 
> root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash
> 
> 

 

Quitando la x de root:x:0 para que quede asi: root::0 no te pide la contraseña de root para entrar en el sistema, así que una vez dentro el paso siguiente sería crear una contraseña nueva.

Claro que por lo que he leido de los post anteriores creo que ya lo tendrás solucionado esta es solamente una forma más y nos da idea de como un usuario cualquiera teniendo contacto fisico con la máquina puede hacerse con el control.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Lo que hago usualmente es editar el menú de grub al vuelo y agregar en la línea que referencia al kernel:

```
init=/bin/bash
```

Puede que en lugar de bash tengas que usar sh, pero para el caso es lo mismo, la PC bootea y te deja parado en consola como root previo haber cargado todos los drivers del kernel.

Después de eso, el comando de toda la vida:

```
passwd
```

Salud!

----------

## quilosaq

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> ¿¿¿Ya no sirve aquel famoso método en el que iniciabas la computadora y cambiabas la línea de GRUB agregando la opción "single"??? Entonces te regresaba un sistema iniciado con root y sin pedir password XD. La única condición era que GRUB no tuviera password. Si sigue funcionando informe por favor.

 

No funciona. Sigue pidiendo password.

----------

## quilosaq

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Lo que hago usualmente es editar el menú de grub al vuelo y agregar en la línea que referencia al kernel:
> 
> ```
> init=/bin/bash
> ```
> ...

 

Esto sólo funciona si, antes del passwd, remontas la partición en / a rw.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Obviamente... Gracias por la corrección.

Salud!

----------

